# Thinking Mac... Software available when buying.



## Steve Smith (29 May 2009)

Hey all.  I'm really only dreaming, but it's a possibility that I might try and get an iMac.

Anyhow, I notice that the software "Aperture 2" is available.  I was wondering how this compared to something like Adobe Lightroom etc?  Anyone got experience of this software?


----------



## Tony Swinney (29 May 2009)

Hi Steve

Go on, get the imac - you know it makes sense   

Personally I prefer Lightroom to Aperture, though that opinion was based on v1's of each, so I've stuck with LR since then.  I use Photoshop all the time, and find Lightroom ties in very well with that (both by Adobe) which helps.  Alot of my clients use LR too, so that is a plus.

As with all these things, it really depends what you want to do with them, and how you want to manage your photolibrary and workflow.  Theres nothing I need in LR that I cant achieve in the Finder and Photoshop, though it does do some things alot quicker, particularly when batch processing colour corrections and the like.

Of course, LR is available for PC, so you could avoid the imac altogether (but what fun would that be    )   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2009)

I have LR2 but still use Canon DPP for RAW conversion, then CS3 for more advanced adjustments.

LR2 is more for pros that have more work with batch operations etc. to speed workflow.  The same for Aperture really.

My iMac is the best thing I've ever bought - period, closely followed by my camera.

Look out for refurbs and check every day as they go quickly...  They still come with the same Apple warranty and have the same sexy Apple packaging - like the computer version of ADA...  

"Once you go Mac you never go back."

"Mac user swear by their computers, PC users swear at theirs."

[Insert your own cheesy Mac phrase here]


----------



## Joecoral (29 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> "Mac user swear by their computers, PC users swear at theirs."



Amen brother George. As a longstanding PC user I agree with this wholeheartedly


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.

I've been using PCs for over 20 years.  Never again in my own home!  Worth every penny.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 May 2009)

I've been using PCs for 20 years also, building them for nearly 15, and supporting them for nearly 10.  I think it's time for a change personally.

I get a Further Education discount, which makes a 24" Â£1,055.70 incl. VAT.  Will keep an eye out on the refurbs though


----------



## Superman (29 May 2009)

I'm thinking of a change too Steve.
I've had a Dell laptop for the past 4 years and it's getting slower by the keystroke!
I'm thinking of the mac too after having the iphone for nearly a year.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2009)

Been using PCs for about 20 years now also and don't have an issue with them  for all the stuff I do a Mac just doesn't cut it, but I do have an iBook in the living room (and a Vista PC for video streaming to the TV) for surfing the web.

Macs are great if all you do is browse the web and edit photos  Windows all the way for me


----------



## Steve Smith (29 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Macs are great if all you do is browse the web and edit photos  Windows all the way for me



That's the sort of thing I intend to do mate   I'll still have a couple of windows/linux laptops, and of course would be able to dual boot with Bootcamp...

I'm wondering though, I might prioritise and go for a TV first...  A nice 32" LCD would go down well right now


----------



## Joecoral (29 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> A nice 32" LCD would go down well right now



Just bought the Panasonic L32X10 this week. Great set, highly recommend it. Good price too


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> That's the sort of thing I intend to do mate   I'll still have a couple of windows/linux laptops, and of course would be able to dual boot with Bootcamp...
> I'm wondering though, I might prioritise and go for a TV first...  A nice 32" LCD would go down well right now


The iBook is for the missus to browse the web so she can't really mess it up and no viruses can infect it, so for her its perfect, I have the multimedia Stealth computer tucked away in the TV cabinet and control it with a Logitech Mini Bluetooth Keyboard:






TV was the first thing I had to sort out when I got the living redecorated, 46" 1080p all the way  PC connects diretly to the TV and I can watch all the HD movies I download from the web, quality is mind blowing.


----------



## nry (29 May 2009)

That is one excellent little keyboard!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> That is one excellent little keyboard!


Its awsome, also works with PS3 with a flick of a switch. Great to work with a Vista machine also as a Multimedia system. Takes a little time getting used to it, but once you are you will never want anything else. Great for navigating web pages too, has a page down and up button and a back also. Recommend to anyone that needs a small keyboard+mouse.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (29 May 2009)

Ive got an MacBook Air as you know steve. But im not computer dude, so I strugle with even the basics, and my age should say I can do the stuff I need to. Going from PC windows to iMac has been tough. You get so ust to the differant names for the same jobs is hard, I mean safari, urgh, I just didnt know. I must get on the tips page on how to use my mac, any other time I have Dan to back me up, what a dude he is.

Cheers,


----------

